# Maine Pigeonmama Blind!



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got an email from Pigeonmama...

She 'uz ravin' about havin' gotten a virus, sumpin' 'bout the docter sayin' she's got catty-lax in 'er ahs' and gointa' need Sir Jury ta' fix 'em. Her compooter's kaput an' she cain't git own here buttin' she cain' git emails so y'all needzta' sind' her sum' suppote!

Anyhoo, sincin' she's gown blindt, there's no tellin' whut pashiunt's gottin' whut meddi-seen atn' the hosepeetal she's a'workin' at. I ain't shure who'ta' feel sorriest fo'.

Y'all git' ta' right'en them emails!

Pidgey

P.S. She dun' tolt me ta' tell y'all, "Hi!"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wicked Pidgey

Now, yall know us southerners don't talk that bad!  

If she has gone blind how can she read an e-mail? Cataracts caused by a virus? I never knew that.

Will fire off e-mail soon. 

You rascal.

PS - I read your post again. Is that a combo of northernese and southernese?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ah' may have gottin' cornfuzed 'bout the vah'-russ... it may'uh' bin' thuh' compooter...

Pidgey the Wicked

P.S. Her kinfolk cain' read'em to 'er!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ah' dun' gone and read her ledder agin' ant' Ah' unnerstant it bettuh' now:

Her compooter got the vah'-russ an' she gottit' inner' ahs' frum lookin' at the scuh'reen. That's whut giv' 'er the catty-lax cuz' the pitcher own the scuh'reen wuz' a pitcher of the catty-lac!

Anyhoo, she's feelin' purdy low ovuh' the deal so we needta' send pies, cookies, cakes an' mint-julep makins' to hep' 'er throo the ruff spell.

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Daryl....Feel Better Soon!*

Daryl,

What are we going to do with you? It's always _*something!*_

Seriously, sorry you have to go through this, but I've heard from others who've had it done, that it's not so bad, and you will be thrilled with results....try not to worry. We'll all be thinking of you and sending you our best wishes for a speedy recovery.

And Pidgey!!!!!!!!! It took me about FIVE readings to figure out what the heck you were talking about! Not all of us Northunas' are good at translatin' Pidjin Southunese!!!!!!!

One pie comin' up.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey,

Please respond to my PM and I will certainly send her an e-mail, just not completely sure I translated your Suthern accent correctly...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lin Hansen said:


> And Pidgey!!!!!!!!! It took me about FIVE readings to figure out what the heck you were talking about! *Not all of us Northunas' are good at translatin' Pidjin Southunese!!!!!!!*


Nor are us Western folk.  

Speak *ENGLISH* man, speak English.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey,
I don't know what you're talking about. 

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think the "translation" is that Daryl has cataracts that have seriously impaired her vision and that her computer is down for the most part right now.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh OH...my brain must be wired differently (Pidgey, keep your comments to yourself!)...either that or the fact that I've lived all over the country made a difference...I THINK I'm one of the FEW who can understan' wha he's a sayin'...  

Ya jist hav to sound them words out "phonetically"...kinda...sometimes he DOES get carried away...

ANYWAY...thanks Pidgey...HOWEVER, IF her computer has a VIRUS - HOW can we send Pigeonmama an e-mail or ANYTHING by the electronic highway??

Does anyone remember HOW to write a letter anymore besides me??? Only problem, don't know her address!!

SOOOOO, PIDGEY, if you are in some kind of CONTACT, PLEASE convey MY heartfelt desire for her quick and complete recovery! Also assure her that a friend just went through cataract surgery and did GREAT!

PM or e-mail me if you have a way for me to contact her!! She's one of my favorites!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MIZZZ Squawks,

To send her an email, all you need to do is find one of her posts, click on it and choose the email sending option from the drop-down menu.

She said in her email that she can access her emails, she just can't get on the forum. I don't know if that means she cannot access the site at all or if it means that she cannot log on.

As to your... "wiring"... well, we've all got a few shorts somewhere... and some more than others...

Pidgey


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I unnerstud wut he sez.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> MIZZZ Sqwauks,
> 
> To send her an email, all you need to do is find one of her posts, click on it and choose the email sending option from the drop-down menu.
> 
> ...


*Thanks, Pidgey, for your -ah- comments! Payback for you...one of these days when you least expect it!! AND, LOOK who is the pot callin' the kettle black! *   

When I see the word "virus" I tend to panic...simply CAN'T have HUEY getting sick on me! Heaven forbid that I would miss one of my life's greatest pleasures: insulting you (by not being able to access my computer)!  

OK, I KNOW how to send an e-mail and will do...

BTW, any way she can check with the "powers that be" to find out WHY she can't access the site?? I have heard that others have had problems too!!

I've had a few myself but have been able to access...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> I unnerstud wut he sez.


That's cuz yor an alien, Alvin, and all aliens ken understan' ALL languages!  

Gertrude understands these things and has told me all about you! Why do you think he's such a terror around you??? MMMM?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> *I have heard that others have had problems too!!
> 
> I've had a few myself...*


Yes, MIZZZ Squawks, I think we all understand that...

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Reckon ah be able ta mayke sum consarned senseness o' yer backwoods langige, ah did ah yeyah o' book-alearnin' real fancee-like what maykes me real edumacated. Ah done spaynt sum tiyme in tha Sowth toooo. Reckon all we-heyre folks are pullin' ryte-trooly for thayt theya Pigeonmama.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Yes, MIZZZ Squawks, I think we all understand that...
> 
> Pidgey


NOW we KNOW how the news can get so messed up! 

Y'all go back and READ what I ORIGINALLY wrote! 

You took my words out of context, you BAD Pidgey! 

See if I EVER believe anything you ever say again!  

Mmmmm, did you get enough sleep last night? Pickin' on poor lil me and "booting" a senior citizen! You outta be ashamed!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> Reckon ah be able ta mayke sum consarned senseness o' yer backwoods langige, ah did ah yeyah o' book-alearnin' real fancee-like what maykes me real edumacated. Ah done spaynt sum tiyme in tha Sowth toooo. Reckon all we-heyre folks are pullin' ryte-trooly for thayt theya Pigeonmama.


Hey, MJ, you can speak too! I can understan' somtimes better 'n I ken write th' talk...   

Ole Pidge should feel right at home! Personally, I think he's lived too long in OK and it's affected him (rather not say HOW!)


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Pickin' on *poor lil me *and "booting" a senior citizen! You outta be ashamed!


Maybe you could use a little help from some "MaryJane" from Northern California, Squawks!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Maybe you could use a little help from some "MaryJane" from Northern California, Squawks!
> 
> Pidgey


NICE TRY, you sly Pidgey! "Humph" "Sniff" "Cough"

Fair warning to other PT members...BEWARE of a "nice" Pidgey. Follow ONLY his medical advice! Anything else, believe him at your peril!! 

As you can see, he has this "vendetta" with me, for some UNexplained reason. I refuse to take these - ah - slings and arrows lying down! Just remember, if you are female and over a certain age (also remote possibility of male at ANY age!), YOU could be next!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Follow ONLY his medical advice!


Actually, Squawks, in your particular case, that WAS medical advice.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Tee hee hee, ROFL.  I mean........ah reckon thayt be mahytee hilarrus, y'all.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Actually, Squawks, in your particular case, that WAS medical advice.
> 
> Pidgey



Yes, I know...Well, let me be the first to say that the ole adage of "doctor, heal thyself" would be apropos in YOUR case too! Like, maybe tryin' a little of your own advice??? Mmmmm???   

Golly, what would poor Pigeonmama think of all these goin's on?? Of course, then again, she would probably just jump right in - most likely to protect Pidgey. Well, that would be OK since he can use all the protection he can get.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> Tee hee hee, ROFL.  I mean........ah reckon thayt be mahytee hilarrus, y'all.


AH, right on there, MJ! Believe me, there's more to the Pidge than meets the page...I'm sure he's into a LOT of medical knowledge that we don't even KNOW about! HaHaHaHa...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Seems I know quite well how to *TURN ON *Squawks' panic b-u-tton, *TUNE IN * to her anger vibes and *DROP OUT *while the gittin's good.

So, bye now!

Pidgey Leary


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Seems I know quite well how to *TURN ON *Squawks' panic b-u-tton, *TUNE IN * to her anger vibes and *DROP OUT *while the gittin's good.
> 
> So, bye now!
> 
> Pidgey Leary



Panic, my foot...and I don't get angry...I just get even...and, finally, for once, you said the wise thing (however, imo, "gittin' out while the gittin's good = "coward")...but that's *OK*...Scorpio Power says as she walks off to sunlit skies wiping her hands in satisfaction!  

See ya 'round, Mr. Pidgey...you take care, y'hear?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got another email from Pigeonmama. The anxiety is killing her and, apparently for the doggonedest reason: she's scared of _needles!_

She's a nurse and she sticks people all day long. She installs IV's. How could she possibly be scared of them? Maybe what she's not telling us is that all of her patients have learned the hard way to be scared to death of her when she's holding a needle (or other sharp instrument) and deep down inside she's thinking that KARMA is gonna' come back and bite her with a vengeance!

Either that or she's a wuss!

She, herself, in that email suggested that it might be a better idea if they hunted her down with one of those tranquilizer dart guns like they use at the zoo. Since it's her suggestion, maybe we need to make and send her some VERY SPECIAL BROWNIES to mellow her out. Squawks, can you share some of yours?

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

I hope your cataract procedure went nice and smoothly. I don't envy you because I could never handle that type of procedure...I've seen how it's done! 

But folks, I saw our "MAINE" pigeonmama online last night during the wee hours of the morning So I'm guessing that the virus on her computer has been eradicated


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, Brad...please don't PANIC Pigeonmama! Not fair...AFTER the procedure is fair game but not before... 

DON'T listen to Brad, PM, my friend said no such thing and had no such problems! Besides, regarding needles, DON'T LOOK AT 'EM!

I will be happy to send PM some of my special brownies, Pidgey...HOWEVER, I don't know why in the world you are asking ME, when you have -ah - access to much more powerful juju than I do!

You are the "main" course and I'm just dessert!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Actually, Brad, I don't think they've sliced into her eyeball with a scalpel and reached in with the cutting instrument to saw out the lens so that they can replace it with a piece of plastic and then sew the cornea back up... yet. This also means that they haven't gotten near her with THE BIG BAD NEEDLE THAT *REALLY* SCARES HER, yet, as well.

Squawks,

All the "powerful juju" that I've got is only useful against organic pathogens. I don't have, nor have ever had, the ingredients necessary for the kind of "medication" that you're referring to. I leave all the "New Age" healing to others. This means you. Get baking.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Sorry Shi, and Pidgey...

I was assuming that Daryl already had the procedure done! Was there a schedule given, if so, I don't recall it

Anyway, Daryl...it's really not that bad at all. My dad had it done a few years ago and he's a major wimp, just like me He was in and out of there and that same day was seeing just fine...just a little red in the eyes


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Actually, Brad, I don't think they've sliced into her eyeball with a scalpel and reached in with the cutting instrument to saw out the lens so that they can replace it with a piece of plastic and then sew the cornea back up... yet. This also means that they haven't gotten near her with THE BIG BAD NEEDLE THAT *REALLY* SCARES HER, yet, as well.
> 
> *Oh Lord...I sure hope PM doesn't see THOSE WORDS before the procedure! Pidgey, you sure went Brad one better! You STILL baaaad!!*
> 
> ...




*Me thinks that thou protestest too much!  

Have baked and sent! Oh, yes, some are on their way to YOU! Try 'em, you'll LOVE 'em. And besides, you will only be tasting the brownies and won't notice ANYTHING different. Although some more laughter on your part sure wouldn't hurt you...  My brownies are always the greatest stress relievers and we know how busy you are!*


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not protesting... attesting.

I was raised in an extremely straight-laced family where anything like that was utter taboo. To us, Coca-Cola was a sin beyond forgiveness, never mind self-prescribed, industrial-strength, recreational pharmaceuticals.

So, I never acquired the taste for "altered states" and actually didn't even like it when I was prescribed and took Lortab after the hernia surgery a year-and-a-half ago. I took one Tylenol III a long time ago and couldn't get that &%#$ out of my system fast enough--that feeling was nasty!

Pigeonmama's not afraid of the scalpel cutting into her eyeball--just the BIG NEEDLE with the local anaesthetic.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Understand your reaction. I was also raised VERY strictly but not THAT strict. 

However, being the "adverturer" than I am, well, I decided to try my wings when I could. Never been sorry. Of course, we Scorpios CAN be more adverturous than most!  

OK, I'll send you PLAIN brownies...TRUST ME! 

P.S. I will send Squeaks to deliver them to UNIE via the seed hole...AND, you KNOW I would NEVER do anything to hurt Unie or compromise her in any way!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl........

Just wanted to wish you luck one more time before the site goes down temporarily............

Please don't get yourself all worked up over a needle....you, of all people, should know how fast that little pinch of pain is...it's nothing, it will be over before you know it! I speak from experience (not cateracts, but PLENTY of needles (in all _kinds_ of places (LOL) over the years.)

Feel better!
Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, because of imminent offline status of the site, I went ahead and emailed Pigeonmama with the thread so far. She replied that my "description of the surgery is so relieving!!" Apparently, she's even welcoming the idea now because she followed with, "Makes me want to go right out and stick things in my eyes, lots."

There, now, see? Isn't it so much better to be forthright about these things instead of tiptoe-ing around issues? Another job successfully taken care of!

Anyhow, she also mentioned that she still has (that is, her computer still has) the virus. Judging by what she said, it's one of those that munches away at whatever is on the screen like Pacman or something until you can't see anything anymore until you turn it off or something.

About her cattylack surgery--it's at the last of October and the second one will be a couple of weeks later in November, so we're lookin' at a visually-challenged Pigeonmama for quite a while to come. Therefore, when you email her, be sure and use large print!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, thanks for the update. I'm sorry she's having to wait so long to have this surgery. The anticipation is probably killing her.

For folks who've never had this (and most everyone will, sooner or later) it is a piece of cake. I have had it done in one eye because with the previous surgery I had for a retinal hole, a cataract automatically grows. As I remember it, they don't put you completely under unless you're like me and keep talking so much the surgeon has to tell you to shut up  . That really happened. The surgery doesn't take long - I think about 30 minutes. 

Recovery is very quick and Daryl will be so surprised at how clear everything looks. Seeing colors again is the best part because as a cataract "ripens" over a period of time, colors dull and after the surgery you are amazed at the difference. I have e-mailed her as much info as I could.

One other thing that may interest you is a person will sometimes have scar tissue form where you had the cataract removed and you get the same symptoms. It is pretty common and nothing to be concerned about. I had this happen last November and the doctor just zapped it with a laser.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Understand your reaction. I was also raised VERY strictly but not THAT strict.
> 
> However, being the "adverturer" than I am, well, I decided to try my wings when I could. Never been sorry. *Of course, we Scorpios CAN be more adverturous than most!
> *
> ...


Truer words have never been spoken, Shi.  Now you guys have made me hungry for brownies.  And Pigeonmama, I share your lack of love for needles. In fact once after surgery (when I got a shot every hour and a half for three days and nights), I was at a staff dinner in a fancy place and someone started going on about needles and I passed out into my spaghetti.  True story. I'm better about it now but I still share your pain! I hope everything goes well for you and your computer clears up, as I hate to think of anyone missing all this funny stuff on here.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi,all,
I'm at work right now, and thought I'd write a quick note. First surgery is Oct 25. Second surgery is Nov.8 I have a pigeon show right in the middle of all of this
Pidgey isn't kidding when he says I HATE needles. It would be better if the IV could be started with one or two attempts, but my last surgery it took 7 sticks, because my b/p was ^ and my veins kept blowing. By the end, I don't know who was swearing more, the anesthesiologist or me.
Will keep you updated.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you say... Valium?

Pidgey the Helpful


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
For the anesthesiologist, or me?
Where are my brownies?
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I hired them out so that you could get "the good stuff". Talk to MIZZZ Squawks.

Pidgey the Delegator


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

*No need to feel the needle*

Hi Daryl,

The title of this thread awoke my curiosity so here I am butting in where nobody called me. I thought you would be interested to know that I had a cataract operation in July this year and another one 3 days ago. They put me under for 4 or 5 minutes while the local anestesia was injected. I never saw or felt anything either before or after the operation. A very light burning sensation the first day after the operation and nothing at all the next day. That was my first. The operation three days ago........nothing at all not even the first day. Even the redness was gone when I woke up the next morning. You wouldn't know which is the recently operated eye. Best wishes, Gladys


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's helpful. What did they put you out with so that they could put you out? Seems like they usually "prep" you first in pre-op and I think she's scared to death of what goes on in there. The REAL problem here is that since she works in the medical industry, she knows all about the various procedures where they sample all kinds of fluids and tissues from your body once you're "under". Nor does she want them implanting mind control chips in her brain while she's "under". She's just funny that way, I guess.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Pidgey, first off ya gotta have a mind to implant the chip in to, and I'm pretty much brainless, at this time.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to post, Pigeonmama!

You should have received your brownies already! Squeaks is VERY fast w/his deliveries since he teleports through a "seed" hole!

Pidgey, I hope you DID try at least a bite of my brownies. Yours are the "basic" recipe and NOT the same as PMs! Of course, if you DON'T like chocolate (a food group in its own right!) or are allergic, then that's a different matter. I can't imagine ANYONE who doesn't like chocolate in some form or other! If they don't, there is something seriously wrong with them!

Hey, PM, I like Pidgey's suggestion of a "pre-relaxant!" Then, you not only wouldn't mind the needle, you wouldn't CARE! ROFL 

I have marked your surgery dates on my calendar to remind me to send more brownies beforehand! Since my BD is just a few days before your 2nd surgery, I will send you my BEST BIRTHDAY WISH!!

Hey, MJ...I HEAR you! A BIG HIGH FIVE!! We Scorpios DO have the bestest times!

Almost forgot...re: possible implants...so THAT'S what happened to you with your hernia surgery, Mr. P.!! Explains a LOT!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Dayrl,

Congradulations on your Cadilacs. I hear you are getting lots of AWs when you drive to the hospital. I haven't seen the new make the Virus yet. But glad to hear that your were able to grab two. They have always been so dependable.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Funny, Feather! I see you can't read (interpret) what Pidgey writes either! ROFL

However, I DO love your style! What a crackup!!  Haven't enjoyed such a "scrambled ramble" in AGES! 

Many thanks for the laughs! I'm well on my way to MORE than the recommended 15 minutes of healthful laughter a day!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Feather,
Yes, I was pleased to no end when the Dr. said Cadillacs, bilat. Heck, I thought he was talking about some other pt. 
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Daryl,

I forgot to ask you (if when you are finished serving on the jury) will you let us know all of the details about the trial. Just follow the jurist instructions and you will be fine.

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Good Lord, Feather, Just listen for the swearing and shouting when they start my IV.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, and I'm shortly headed home, so won't be in here til tomorrow, most likely. Thank you all fr the chuckles. I really laugh when all is done, or when I get to see a picture of the Pidgey.(prolly looks more like a gooney bird, What'cha think,Shi ? You've seen pics)
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I guess we are all going to have to go up there. We will take Victor's bus.

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pidgey, thanks for the update. I'm sorry she's having to wait so long to have this surgery. The anticipation is probably killing her.
> 
> For folks who've never had this (and most everyone will, sooner or later) it is a piece of cake. I have had it done in one eye because with the previous surgery I had for a retinal hole, a cataract automatically grows. As I remember it, they don't put you completely under unless you're like me and keep talking so much the surgeon has to tell you to shut up  . That really happened. The surgery doesn't take long - I think about 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


Maggie, 

Now this post could make a grouch hunker over. Did they really put you to sleep because you talked to much? I think I would prefer for them to just knock me out, but not in the middle of something important that I was trying to say. 

For your next surgery, you can tell them about Tater and MaryLou, and that they can dance and sing, and are in the S.P.P.. No...on second thought you may end up at a different kind of hospital.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sweet Feather - you are really cracking me up with this thread. Yes, that really did happen and I was so embarrased because I remembered what he said to me when I woke up. God only knows what I was saying (tried to get him to tell me) but I was on a roll and wouldn't shut up. We still have my other eye to look forward to so I'll tell him about Mary Lou and Tater then. It must have been the pre-op shot they gave me  . Course, yall know by my posts that I like to talk! 

I hope Daryl likes her new Cadillac. I got lost on the virus thing though -


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Sweet Feather - you are really cracking me up with this thread. Yes, that really did happen and I was so embarrased because I remembered what he said to me when I woke up. God only knows what I was saying (tried to get him to tell me) but I was on a roll and wouldn't shut up. We still have my other eye to look forward to so I'll tell him about Mary Lou and Tater then. It must have been the pre-op shot they gave me  . Course, yall know by my posts that I like to talk!
> 
> *I hope Daryl likes her new Cadillac. I got lost on the virus thing though -*




Oh, I'm sure Daryl LOVES her new Cadies! The virus was Pidgey's reference to Daryl's computer! Feather just happened to use the term for a Cadillac model! Clever, VERY clever!

Yeah, Maggie, I'd like to know what you said too! ROFL

One thing about this thread, one has to be sober and pay close attention to the "details." Also, being able to read "Pidgey pidgin" also helps along with any other Southerner who speaks the language and **"reverts" from plain "English!"   

*(**I am available as an "interpreter" if anyone is interested!!)  *


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh God Yes!!!!!!!!!

You can start with his Pidginoma, and just glide right into some of the medical terms that I never understood.

Maybe we need a Pidgey Translation Sticky.

Feather


----------

